# Shoulder Surgery and Upcoming medical



## KerryBlue (31 May 2014)

My apologies if this has been discussed elsewhere before, and MODs feel free to merge it. But I was hoping to get some insight on my own situation from CF Med-Techs and Doctors. 

In February of 2013 I had arthroscopic surgery on my right shoulder to repair a torn labrum as a result of football. I had the surgery, followed the rehab program, and was told after 6 months I had made a full recovery. 

Now my medical is coming up next week, and just talking to the MCC who did my interview know that my shoulder will be discussed with the Med-Tech conducting the medical, and wanted to be best prepared. 

Would it be prudent of me to come to the medical with letters/treatment progams/etc from my health care professionals (i.e Surgeon, family doctor, physio therapist) detailing the surgery, the recovery and the current condition of my shoulder? Or should I wait and leave it till after I know exactly what the med tech wants me to get from my health care professionals. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Zulopol (31 May 2014)

We cant predict any thing but for my I got a ablation to the heart I before my medical I meet my surgeon to tell him to write me a paper with some information about that ablation and that I am OK now and I give my paper to my medical SGT and he give my a other paper to fill by my surgeon and all done I give them back and my file take 6 week to came back from Ottawa but I have been merit listed ! So they will propably call your surgeon to talk about this I think.
Good luck !
Sorry for my english


----------



## medicineman (31 May 2014)

You'll need letters from your surgeons and therapist regarding the surgery and your recovery...if you can bring them in ahead of time, it would make things easier time wise.  If you can't, you'll be given forms to have filled out.

Good luck.

MM


----------



## KerryBlue (31 May 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> You'll need letters from your surgeons and therapist regarding the surgery and your recovery...if you can bring them in ahead of time, it would make things easier time wise.  If you can't, you'll be given forms to have filled out.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> MM



This is exactly the answer I was looking for, thanks medicineman


----------



## medicineman (31 May 2014)

No worries 

MM


----------



## KerryBlue (2 Jun 2014)

MM 

is there anything specific the Surgeon should touch upon in his letter. Just drafting an email now, and I want to make sure the letter is up to snuff for the CF.


----------



## legalrec (2 Jun 2014)

I am in the same situation with my ankle (I have two wires and an anchor).  I spoke with a medical officer and advised me to have a letter plus the surgical report (which should be easy enough for your surgeon to get - mine had his on his computer).  The letter advises that I have no physical restrictions and that I can participate in rigorous physical training.  Plus putting in that the surgery was a success.


----------



## medicineman (2 Jun 2014)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> MM
> 
> is there anything specific the Surgeon should touch upon in his letter. Just drafting an email now, and I want to make sure the letter is up to snuff for the CF.



Essentially what was done, any issues with the surgery itself, how your rehab went and prognosis/likelihood of recurrence.

MM


----------



## KerryBlue (3 Jun 2014)

MM, 

My surgeon is on holiday, my family doctor also happens to be a sports doctor as well he was the one who diagnosed my shoulder injury. I believe he has the surgery report and he has done post surgery check ups as my surgeon is in Kingston. Would something from him+therapist and hopefully something from the surgeon be acceptable?


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2014)

Should be - if the OR reports and follow up reports are on your primary care file, taht should suffice for your primary care doc to do the note/letter up for you, as well as your therapist.

MM


----------



## medicineman (4 Jun 2014)

That stuff will likely be helpful...as well a note from your primary care doc as to how you're doing, why the ablation in the first place (what rhythm issue), etc.

MM


----------

